# GPS Tracking



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is awesome. the only problem with it is that your dog would have to wear a collar or harness ALL THE TIME.


Pet Trax


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

This is very interesting. I wonder how much it cost.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

how does it prevent them from going in the street
i think its a waste of money only for the fact that anyone that would see a maltese would take them i wouldnt let maxi out of my sight i see when we go for walks he just walks into the street i try and teach him but he does it every time


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's pretty cool! I wish they would put the GPS tracker in the microchip, that way you don't have to worry about someone taking their collar off or them losing it.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Very cool! I wouldn't make Casper wear the collar all the time, but if they could make it like a microchip I would a totally get it! I want to know where my baby is at all times!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

awsome idea!!! I think this will work better for bigger dogs. little dogs can get stolen really easy and who ever find them will take the collar off.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the collar is $40 and its $10/month. something like that. yeah...i really really want there to be a microchip gps system thing. something that works for the whole country...not just 10 miles (like this product). i had read somewhere a few years ago that madonna put something in her kids tooth. it turned out to be an urband legend.







i think if i could get a microchip gps system thing---i'd pay a lot of money. someone should just invent that.


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think that's GPS. With GPS a dog could be tracked anywhere -- from anywhere and they wouldn't charge extra for looking outside a ten-mile radius -- they'd be able to spot your Malt to within 30 feet anywhere on the planet

If they need to send someone to your house and deal in 10 mile increments, its more likely a local radio wave transmitter.

Still, not a bad idea except that I haven't found a collar yet for that type of thing that is appropriately sized for a 2.5 pound Malt.


----------

